# Pretty cool chicken coop



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

$379.99 at costco.com

http://www.costco.com/Trixie-Chicken-Coop-Duplex-with-Outdoor-Run.product.100317321.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except . . .

This is the exact type of coop people get themselves in trouble with. They say four large fowl but those two buildings don't look like they can be any bigger than 2X2 which means it's only big enough for one bird. Notice how they never actually give the dimensions of each enclosed structure? 

Yes, it's sweet looking.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is what I found for dimensions. 


Suitable for up to 6 standard size chickens or 10 bantams
2 Sleeping houses with removable roosting poles, sliding doors and ramps
2 Nesting houses with hinged roofs, removable dividers and fixtures for padlocks
Metal pull-out trays for fast and easy cleaning
Spacious outdoor run with partition door to restrict access
Front and top doors for easy access to your flock
Assembly required. All hardware included
One year warranty
Color: glazed pine
Dimensions: 123.5” W x 27.5” D x 42.5” H
Sleeping house doors: 8.5” W x 13” H
Pull-out trays: 19” W x 3” H
Nesting boxes: 21” W x 13” D x 11” H
Outdoor run top opening: 17” x 23”
Outdoor run front doors: 21” W x 11” H
Weight: 114 pounds
Materials: glazed fir, close-mesh galvanized grid, composite asphalt shingles, metal, plastic


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Honestly, what I've seen of any pre-fab chicken houses is that they are very cheaply built , to small to move around in and very difficult to maintain. We put our $ into used and scrap sheet iron (from a contractor) , 2nds on the wood framing (Lowes) & on the enclosure . Most of our $ went to the fencing and security of the run. More work and not nearly as pretty, but well built and very functional.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dont buy it Havasu, you'll regret it. I've seen them in person.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too. Pray you don't have predators. They could easily tear it up. I think they yell "buy me,get chickens- easy"


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pull-out trays: 19" W x 3" H

That means it isn't even two feet when you look at the width of the tray.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think what I'll do next time is spend some days build frames that are 8x8x8 fastened with those corner braces that have that you can use and need nothing else to hold them together. One brace because they're so big and need a support for the hardware cloth. Then cover with hardware cloth. I make my doors this way and they are beautiful and last a long time. And if I ever move, I use all screws so I can certainly take the panels with me.


----------

